# Bored Crazies on the Highway



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

What is the correct action to take when an aggressive driver matches your speed and darts at your fender?
This isn't the case of someone angry, nope.. just a goony male trying to get attention.
If ignored, acts more aggressive and does crazy passing around others on 93 North at 6PM every weekday (that silver Subaru is now scaring other people) from 128 all the way to exit 44 (495).

It's been happening each evening commute home. Same white male, Same Silver Subaru matching speeds and darting. Last night I applied the brakes figuring he wouldn't be foolish and slow to 40 MPH on the highway (he did). So I grabbed my camera phone and he raced away, so I didn't see his plate number.
I am driving my husband's car now so if it's the car he knows, he won't spot me.

My question:
Is applying the brakes the correct action to take when ignoring the oddball isn't working?


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just_a_Commuter said:


> What is the correct action to take when an aggressive driver matches your speed and darts at your fender?


Move to the right and slow down.



> My question:
> Is applying the brakes the correct action to take when ignoring the oddball isn't working


Not unless you want to get rear ended and bite the steering wheel. MOVE TO THE RIGHT AND SLOW DOWN. D

Shees, didn't they go over that in driver's Ed?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks, I'll try to glide over from the high speed lane (he's blocking that lane but I just might make it if I hit the gas, then brake.
(I'm totally over the hill at 37 so stuff like that wasn't covered in Drivers Ed way back then. Hopefully it's addressed now).


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> Thanks, I'll try to glide over from the high speed lane (he's blocking that lane but I just might make it if I hit the gas, then brake.
> (I'm totally over the hill at 37 so stuff like that wasn't covered in Drivers Ed way back then. Hopefully it's addressed now).


While you are at it, flip him the bird, that'll show him. Then follow him off his exit, in fact, race him there. Show him who's boss. When he figures out that your car is just SO MUCH faster than his, I am sure he will no longer be a nuisance to anyone.

Don't blame me if you die, though.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

You see the guy every day and you can't get his plate number?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Slow down, move over. If you witness any vehicle operating erratically, call 911 and tell them where you are, who you are, and what you saw.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you work together or live near each other or something? I mean _everyday_ you see him? You're 37 and you drive like that? Honestly, going to 40mph, brake checking, weaving... you've got to be kidding me. Personally, it sounds to be like you two are playing tag, but what do I know. Anyway, there are plenty of evasive actions that can be taken. Calm down, this isn't NASCAR. They might not be what you were thinking when I said 'evasive' but they are effective.

As stated before, keep right and slow down. You said 'I'll glide over from the high speed lane...' I know it is a surpise but the highway does not merge straight into the high speed lane. You have to pass 3 other lanes (or 2 depending on where you are) to get there. Merge with highway, stay right. Pretty simple.

If he continues to follow you or whatever, ready for this.... its a biggie.....
GET OFF THE HIGHWAY. Exit the highway at the next exit, then re-enter after about 5 minutes. If he actually follows you, call 911 and report it to State Police Andover and by now you should have his plate. If he is following you and wont leave you alone, take 93N to Rt 125. Bear right, go past Rt 28 and turn right into State Police Andover. I am willing to bet he wont follow you, and you can report him in person.

If this all fails... then go with no$.10's suggestion of showing him who's boss.

With all the stunts (it seems) you are pulling to avoid him, you are just as big a danger as he is.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

How about getting the [email protected] out of the left lane? The left lane is for passing, you back-east-excuse-for-retroactive-abortion. It is my lane. Get out of it. When you get home, pray to whatever insignificant godlings you worship and thank them that the arrogant, syphallitic, soul-eating, destroyer-of-worlds trooper did not stop you. Speed and other traffic laws are none of your concern...except to obey them...if you wish to enforce the "legal-law", take the test, pass the academy and break-in...or STFU.

Sooner or later the citizen in question will "get his". Try not to have your sorry behind in his vicinity when he does.

Lemming.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey thats me in the silver subaru, and I think you are a happening chick.


----------

